# WWE champion Daniel Bryan uses wrestling hold to catch thief



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2014)

[h=1]*WWE champion Daniel Bryan uses wrestling hold to catch thief after he spotted two men breaking into his house*[/h]

*Bryan Danielson put Cesar Sosa in 'rear naked choke hold'*
*22-year-old suspected burglar was wanted on kidnap charges, police say*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 3, 2014)

Good for him he used some of his knowledge and put it to good use.
Love his comment tha it was lucky his wife had not caught the guy as she might have done more damage.


----------

